# is this gonna cycle



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i drained 20 gallon like a week or 2 i took most the water out after i got rid of some cichlids. i left like an inch or so of water with the rocks. dfo i got to get some other fish to put in it to cyle or can i just fill it up and leave it for lil while till i get my new fish?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you might want to keep a feeder or two in there to help but it shouldnt take your tank more than a few days to cycle.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

add Bio-spira or put some feeders and some old rocks and filter media in there


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would fill it up and dump some feeders in and allow it to cyle.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If your tank has just been sitting there for a week or 2, I suggest you break it down and start all over. Do not use the stagnant water and rinse off the rocks/gravel well.


----------

